# I got a large estimated tax bill in the mail. what can i do?



## marcotropoja (Aug 16, 2017)

I didn't know anything about estimated taxes. I only made 3800 dollars in uber last year. its not like I made a lot. I made my real money from my regular job and pay the maximum in taxes. I got a return from federal and was expecting a small refund from state. instead I got a bill for 518.00. how am I required to pay an estimated tax when I paid so much every two weeks from my real job? is there something I can do?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

marcotropoja said:


> I didn't know anything about estimated taxes. I only made 3800 dollars in uber last year. its not like I made a lot. I made my real money from my regular job and pay the maximum in taxes. I got a return from federal and was expecting a small return from state. instead I got a bill for 518.00. how am I required to pay an estimated tax when I paid so much every two weeks from my real job? is there something I can do?


Not enough info. Was the $3800 gross or net? Did you file a Schedule C, and did you deduct for mileage and other expenses? Did your employer withold state income tax?

Under certain circumstances the IRS requires estimated payments, based on how much you owe at tax time. You apparently received a refund from them, so it would seem quarterly installments were not needed. I'm not familiar with NJ income tax laws, but perhaps there is an error in your state return. Did you do your own taxes?

There is no "maximum" on witholding; you can ask your employer to take more out as though you were earning additional salary to match your Uber net. Alternatively, you can claim fewer dependents/exemptions so that more is withheld from each paycheck.

FYI: You file a tax "return" and if you have overpaid you are issued a "refund."

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional, but UberTaxPro may respond to your post.


----------



## marcotropoja (Aug 16, 2017)

I went to my taxes to see and I really messed up. I used credit karma and its clearly there on my tax form that I was liable for 518. I went through all my info and it was correct. serves me right for not reading all the paperwork. I would've just paid it then. at least they gave me till sept 15 to pay without interest. luckily ive been working so many hours this year that I barely drove uber. I made about 1200 this year. I guess I should look into paying it now so I don't get such a large penalty. and that's what I meant I claimed 0 dependents in order to take the maximum without adding to it. I thought that would be enough


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

marcotropoja said:


> I went to my taxes to see and I really messed up. I used credit karma and its clearly there on my tax form that I was liable for 518. I went through all my info and it was correct. serves me right for not reading all the paperwork. I would've just paid it then. at least they gave me till sept 15 to pay without interest. luckily ive been working so many hours this year that I barely drove uber. I made about 1200 this year. I guess I should look into paying it now so I don't get such a large penalty. and that's what I meant I claimed 0 dependents in order to take the maximum without adding to it. I thought that would be enough


Did you file a Schedule C with your Federal 1040?


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

marcotropoja said:


> I guess I should look into paying it now so I don't get such a large penalty.


The penalty is not huge. I believe not filing and then not paying would be worse.


----------

